# system six 08 PICS



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

so i just got a 2008 system six and i must say the new paint job looks pretty darn good. The full sram rival group model supposedly retails for 2400, at least thats what the material that came along with it said. Unfortunately it does not come with the carbon stem or decent bars, fsa standards, so both of those were immediately switched out for something a little better. The stem was swapped out to cannondales and the bars were swapped out to ITM millenniums. Also changed the tape to fiziik as it came with cannondale's own. But hey for that price i'm not complaining. Haven't had a chance to finish it up, still need to adjust the cables and brakes and get those fine tuned, but everything else seems to be working fine. Should get it done tomorrow and will try to get some better pics up then. But to hold you over until then here are some i just shot.

https://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/jains89/

Edit
oh if anyone knows how to put the pics directly in this thread please feel free to do so. I just couldnt figure it out.
Edit


----------



## carboron (Oct 5, 2005)

the pics seem to be private. 2400 for a Systemsix sounds good to me!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

oops sorry about that. Lets see if that works


----------



## carboron (Oct 5, 2005)

that did it. nice bike indeed! Is the BB the SI BB with the adapter so that you can use the non SI cranks? What other colors are available for 2008?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

I believe its just the sram bottom bracket, but i have not taken it apart yet to find out. Im dont think im going to, ill just wait a few months until they come out with the specs. I pretty much ordered this bike without even knowing what came on it other than it was mostly rival. But i got a great deal on it so i really didnt care. The frame itself is worth that much to me, a huge improvement over anything else out there for that price for racing.


----------



## carboron (Oct 5, 2005)

i actually meant the BB shell, as the SI BB isn't compatible with anything other than the SI crankset. didn't mean to ask you take it apart. what're your impressions of the rival group?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

im not exactly sure how to tell. whats the difference between the two? And so far ive only test ridden the group so no real impression yet, bu i seem to have the same problems as most others. The front derailleur throw is Very long and will definitely take some getting used to. Im still deciding if im even going to keep it. Still no miles on it yet and i very well might just switch it out for a chorus or centaur group with chorus levers.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

*A local boy.... I'm pleasantly surprised...*

I am now a resident of Monrovia, but lived in Glendale for the past 6 yrs or so. I noticed the Bicycle John's bottle cages on your bike, as well as the Hoover Hi kids. My son went to Hoover Hi as well. Enjoy the bike, it looks great. I am currently riding a CAAD 8 that I got from John, and I am very happy.....It's a small world, getting smaller everyday..


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

t-moore said:


> I am now a resident of Monrovia, but lived in Glendale for the past 6 yrs or so. I noticed the Bicycle John's bottle cages on your bike, as well as the Hoover Hi kids. My son went to Hoover Hi as well. Enjoy the bike, it looks great. I am currently riding a CAAD 8 that I got from John, and I am very happy.....It's a small world, getting smaller everyday..


yea last year i was the team photographer for the cross and track teams. As soon as my race was done i had to run around the course at least twice more getting some shots in. I actually work over at bicycle Johns and race on his junior team. You should stop in and say hello one of these days.


----------



## carboron (Oct 5, 2005)

the SI BB shell is bigger than the traditional BB shell. They make an adapter though so that you can use regular cranks. But, they also sometimes have two versions of the frames: SI BB shell and regular BB shell. I only ask because I'm tempted to get a Systemsix and would like to eventually be able to upgrade to the SI crankset, which is only possible if the frame has the correct BB shell. but don't let that bother you! It's a great bike either way. Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*sweet ride*

sweet ride for the OP and nice spot on the Bicycle John's bottles.

I personally frequent Bicycle John's Acton shop. They blow anything in the antelope valley and santa clarita out of the water.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Whenever I see these pictures, I'm guilty of several capital sins:

- Envy
- Lust
- Rage

I want ONE!! (or two...but that'd be greed as well)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Dig it. Very nice indeed!!


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

carboron said:


> the SI BB shell is bigger than the traditional BB shell. They make an adapter though so that you can use regular cranks. But, they also sometimes have two versions of the frames: SI BB shell and regular BB shell. I only ask because I'm tempted to get a Systemsix and would like to eventually be able to upgrade to the SI crankset, which is only possible if the frame has the correct BB shell. but don't let that bother you! It's a great bike either way. Enjoy and congrats!


they only come one way so it has an adapter.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

toyota said:


> they only come one way so it has an adapter.


The frame can be ordered either way. 

If it's a carbon fiber bottom bracket, Cannondale advises NOT to remove adapter. Removing the adapter sleeve may damage the carbon fiber bottom bracket area. The System Six has an aluminum bottom bracket.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

i thought that the bottom bracket on the system six's was aluminum, and that it could be repaced with different ones as time went on if the owner so desired. ???


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

stwok said:


> The frame can be ordered either way.
> 
> If it's a carbon fiber bottom bracket, Cannondale advises NOT to remove adapter. Removing the adapter sleeve may damage the carbon fiber bottom bracket area. The System Six has an aluminum bottom bracket.


 *The SystemSix frame ONLY comes ONE way and thats with the SI bb shell. If you want to use a regular bb you have to use the adapter.*


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

toyota said:


> *The SystemSix frame ONLY comes ONE way and thats with the SI bb shell. If you want to use a regular bb you have to use the adapter.*


You said..........


toyota said:


> they only come one way so it has an adapter.



And then I replied.........


stwok said:


> The frame can be ordered either way.


It is a TRUE statement the frame can be ordered either way, with the adapter installed or with out! I guess I should have said it that way ........ I thought you would understand ,my bad.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

stwok said:


> You said..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think things got a little confusing when you replied to my quote that was a reply to _carboron_ saying "But, they also sometimes have two versions of the frames". To be honest you did not need to reply to my quote since what I said to him was correct. I guess we are all back on track now.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

jains89 said:


> i thought that the bottom bracket on the system six's was aluminum, and that it could be repaced with different ones as time went on if the owner so desired. ???


The BB area is indeed aluminum but once the adapter is used, it can't be removed, at least not easily...


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Caine said:


> The BB area is indeed aluminum but once the adapter is used, it can't be removed, at least not easily...




Cannondale has made a special tool to knock out the adapter from a aluminum BB. They do not recommend removing the adapter from a carbon fiber BB due to the potential damage that might occur.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

I would sure like to find out. 

Based on the photos, it looks like a standard BB interface to me. I'm speaking from having actually installed several of the adapters in SI frames. 

I guess I'm skepticaI that C-dale would be using adapters for 08 Standard bb interface system six's for several reasons...

First of all their Marketing ploys...C-dale only "offerred" the Sys-Six with an SI interface for -07. 

It seems to me that this had more to do with marketing than anything else. Sys-6 was the top tier bike for -07 and being the top tier it was only "offered" with the uber stiff super light SI crankset. 

Now of course Super 6 is a mid-year release (check thier website for '07 bikes)....so gollee shazaam...guess what the Sys 6 is now "offered" with standard BB for '08 bikes that are shipping in '07...go figure...

Now about the $ part. 

Made in America Frames...my understanding of the C-dale factory is that it's far cheaper to build up the frame with a standard BB shell than to go to the trouble to build up a frame with an SI shell and then on top of that pay a person or build a machine to press in the standard adapter...it just doesn't make much $ sense to me (no pun intended) to create several more costly steps in production when it's far easier to just weld it as a standard bb interface with current production capability. But what do I know. 

That's just based on my experience of having installed several adapters 

I sure would like to know what the dealio is if that's not the case. 

As a quick aside...we had a custie that had his '03 SI team issue get hit by a car from behind totaling his frame.....Insurance claim came through....Guess what Frameset he got...being that this happened only a few months ago...

Did C-dale offer a SI Alu frame? a SI ...Six13 Frame?.....Since he already had SI cranks.....Noooooooooo

Those frames were not officially "offered" with SI interfaces...so since the only frame being offered as SI was the Sys 6....guess what...that's right.....Lucky dude gets a System Six SI (Cranks included) to replace his '03 team issue =)


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

funhog1 said:


> I would sure like to find out.
> 
> Based on the photos, it looks like a standard BB interface to me. I'm speaking from having actually installed several of the adapters in SI frames.
> 
> ...


 starting in the 07 lineup there no longer two versions of *ANY* frame that offered SI bb shell. All systemsix and synapse carbon frames had adapters if using anything other than SI bb. Yes the six13, caad 9 and caad 8 are regular bb shell frames from 07 too.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

So are we looking at a bike where the Shop put in an adapter....or is C-dale doing it at the factory?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

funhog1 said:


> So are we looking at a bike where the Shop put in an adapter....or is C-dale doing it at the factory?


I cant even really tell from the pic what shell it is. Maybe Cannondale did resort to non SI shell on System6 for 2008.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

funhog1 said:


> So are we looking at a bike where the Shop put in an adapter....or is C-dale doing it at the factory?


It can be done either way. If your LBS adds the adapter, it will require the use of Green Loctite and a 24 hr. cure time. After that, a standard sized BB can be installed. 

For some time now Cannondale has been working to make their BB30 a new size standard in BBs. It is rumored that this will be the year that happens. So, maybe companies like Shimano, FSA, and Truvativ will start making a BB30 compatible BB. If so, in the future no adapter would be required. BB30 is another name for the Cannondale Si BB shell.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*System 6 w/ Rival, $2400 a good deal - other w/ Rival?*

Does anyone know if C'dale will be offering the same setup (Rival) as above but with Six13 or CAAD9 frames? If so, does anyone know the USA 2008 prices? My LBS did not know yet, but they also did not know about the above System6 w/ Rival for $2400 either.

Sweet ride. Have fun.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i'll probably end up getting one, but i think those paint jobs blow... no pun intended.


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

OK, I'm a little confused. I have heard about the '08 System Six w/Rival being available with Rival for $2400, but I had assumed that this meant Rival with Si cranks, either the alu or carbon versions - it seems like the carbons were the cheaper option, so I expected those. Which was fine as it still left me the option to upgrade to the alu SI cranks later.

Now does anyone have SOLID information on what cranks the $2400 System Six will leave the factory with? I'm really hoping SIs rather than Rival but the bike shown in this thread implies otherwise, unless his LBS went to the trouble of fitting an adapter and Rival cranks, which makes no sense...


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

alexedge said:


> OK, I'm a little confused. I have heard about the '08 System Six w/Rival being available with Rival for $2400, but I had assumed that this meant Rival with Si cranks, either the alu or carbon versions - it seems like the carbons were the cheaper option, so I expected those. Which was fine as it still left me the option to upgrade to the alu SI cranks later.
> 
> Now does anyone have SOLID information on what cranks the $2400 System Six will leave the factory with? I'm really hoping SIs rather than Rival but the bike shown in this thread implies otherwise, unless his LBS went to the trouble of fitting an adapter and Rival cranks, which makes no sense...



The SystemSix 4 with SRAM Rival will come equipped with the standard SRAM Rival crankset in either 39/53 or 34/50 compact. Only the SystemSix 1 will come with the Si cranks.


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

cbuchanan said:


> The SystemSix 4 with SRAM Rival will come equipped with the standard SRAM Rival crankset in either 39/53 or 34/50 compact. Only the SystemSix 1 will come with the Si cranks.


OK, thanks. So the SystemSix 4 will use the oversize 'Si' bottom bracket, fitted with an adapter to allow it to use the Rival cranks, right? Which means if I want to upgrade to Si cranks later, I can?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

alexedge said:


> OK, thanks. So the SystemSix 4 will use the oversize 'Si' bottom bracket, fitted with an adapter to allow it to use the Rival cranks, right? Which means if I want to upgrade to Si cranks later, I can?



I'm sorry alexedge, I was not very clear with that.

The SystemSix 1 is the only SystemSix that will have the oversized bottom bracket shell. The SystemSix 4 will use a standard Bottom bracket, not upgradeable to Si.

Catalog is listing the frames as follows:
*SystemSix 1* uses a SystemSix BB30 frame
*SystemSix 3 and 4* use SystemSix frame, no mention of BB30 on either.

jains89 has the perfect shot of the SystemSix 4 bottom bracket area here.


----------



## spessx (May 29, 2007)

Jains89,

Nice Bike - I'm very envious!!! Can you tell us how much your bike weighs? I'm just curious how the SRAM Rival equipped bike compares.

-Stephen


----------



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

That is not the same BB shell that my BB30 shell on my 07 has. I just compared the close up pics with my bike directly. Totally different. I suspect it is the standard BB shell.


----------

